# Witch and Cauldron prop



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

help me out here, I saw a killer animated Witch & Cauldron Prop (not gemmy) that was pretty large, I can't remember who makes it. I do know it was sold out really fast for 06. If anyone has any idea please post it, I'm already planning for next year.


Thanks,

Troy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sry can't help ya right ,now but wil keep the peepers open.
or you can always check out some of the ones made on here they are prob better than the store bought.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Lilly said:


> sry can't help ya right ,now but wil keep the peepers open.
> or you can always check out some of the ones made on here they are prob better than the store bought.


Indeed, after doing some research I've decided to build my own. I was a rookie this year but I did do pretty good, I made seesaw skeletons, a hell hole and a fog chiller that was incredible. My project list is getting long but I'm addicted, I won my Town's contest and had 350 TOT'ers. I can't wait to get started on my projects!! Just have to wait for my pockets to refill.:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

im sure we all hear that .. refilling of the pockets. and i would like to change a statement:
*'they are prob better than the store bought*.
' 
should read ..THEY ARE WAY BETTER THAN STORE BOUGHT 
i dont know what i was thinking when i wrote that.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Lilly said:


> im sure we all hear that .. refilling of the pockets. and i would like to change a statement:
> *'they are prob better than the store bought*.
> '
> should read ..THEY ARE WAY BETTER THAN STORE BOUGHT
> i dont know what i was thinking when i wrote that.


Yep, the ones we make are solid, I'll use a wiper motor in the cauldron i already have it planned..I'll use flicker circuits for the flame under the Cauldron...I was lucky enough to by 5 Saturn Wiper Motors and have three left.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I am sure you know of member Scare FX's witch and cauldron but here it is just in case.

http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/project_witch.html.

I built a version of Woody Carr's witch this year and had people convinced I was some sort of Disney animatronic genius. There is genius in how smooth of a motion is achieved with PVC and no bearings involved.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I looked at the above link with great interest.

It's obvious that there is no way store bought, mass produced products coult match the quality of the projects featured in the link.

Thanks to everybody for sharing their techniques. Troy, if you do decide to make your own, I'm sure people here will be happy to answer questions.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Spider Rider said:


> I am sure you know of member Scare FX's witch and cauldron but here it is just in case.
> 
> http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/project_witch.html.
> 
> I built a version of Woody Carr's witch this year and had people convinced I was some sort of Disney animatronic genius. There is genius in how smooth of a motion is achieved with PVC and no bearings involved.


Yep saw it, this is the model i'm gonna use, already have website bookmarked for the mask & hands. Thanks for posting the link.


----------

